# Some Winter aires info!



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We have just spent 3 weeks escaping Christmas in France, on aires or wilding. This is what we found.

St Nicholas de Bliquetuit - borne not working.
Suze sur Sarthe - EHU, borne shut.
Montresor - water,no EHU, an interesting town.
St Pardoux - Borne worked, 3.50E, no EHU, lovely place in December.
Uzerche -water and EHU, recommended !
Grisolles nr Toulouse - No EHU but water.
Gruissan Plage - No EHU but water.
Lecaute Plage - Borne shut. No EHU, no water, park on the beach, blue sky!
Moissac - base de loisirs, No EHU, no water.
Creon - EHU and water. although the borne said it was closed, and its much nicer then the Cadillac aire!
Charente (Forgot which one) - Borne shut, but fishing just about possible (2 Roach).
Amboise - Everything worked, but it should do for E10 a night, lovely place though, Happy New year here!
Montbizot - Borne shut
Broglie - Borne worked, Le Crotoy - Borne worked
Wissant- no nothing but you can empty.

I haven't included a few wild spots, but it struck us that a number of bornes were shut because of cold weather. 2 x 6kg calor did us Ok, and the 2 leisure batteries just about survived (bearing in mind they drive the fan on the heater as well as the usual stuff). It was a good break and I suspect will be a regular for us in the winter months.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Interesting and useful, especially the gas over three weeks.
Thanks
p-c


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Very useful thanks 
Broglie ,Le Crotoy and Wissant can be viewed via the link in my signature


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Thankyou for the info we are in France now using the aires so it may come in handy.

We have not had any problems never ran out of water yet always find some at the last min, We have gaslow fitted and are topping up every 3 to 4 days around 10 to 15 ltrs but it has been cold

We have not seen many brits but the French are still coming out at the weekends.

You are welcome to check our blog we listed the aires we found had the water on .

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/p/jan.html

Paul


----------

